# Pigeon Bath Question



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

I was wondering if I should give my pigeons some bath water in the winter weather when it has the potential to drop to -20 degrees Fahrenheit?

I am wondering because one of my pigeons has laid eggs and I know that in the summer I would give them water to bathe in, to make the eggs hatch easier. 

I hope this isn't a silly question.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

I gave my birds bath water a couple weeks ago. It was about 30 degrees but bright sun and not windy. They enjoyed it a great deal. I think as long as it's sunny so they can dry thoroughly it's ok. You don't want them sitting around damp too long.

Bathing makes the eggs hatch easier? How so? I haven't heard that before.


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

I got that the eggs hatch easier from a book called How to Raise and Train Pigeons by William H. Allen, Jr. It states the following "When the birds are nesting, the bath takes on special significance. The moisture that is carried back to the nest on the pigeon's feathers helps make the eggshell soft and hatchable. Without it the eggshell and inner membranes become tough and the young pigeon is unable to crack the shell and emerge from it when the time comes."


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ThePigeonKid said:


> I was wondering if I should give my pigeons some bath water in the winter weather when it has the potential to drop to -20 degrees Fahrenheit?
> 
> I am wondering because one of my pigeons has laid eggs and I know that in the summer I would give them water to bathe in, to make the eggs hatch easier.
> 
> I hope this isn't a silly question.


I don't think I'd be giving birds bath water at that temp. That's COLD!!! I raise all my babies in the winter and my birds don't get NEAR as many baths in the winter time and the eggs hatch just fine.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

ThePigeonKid said:


> I was wondering if I should give my pigeons some bath water in the winter weather when it has the potential to drop to -20 degrees Fahrenheit?


If the daytime temps are above freezing, I think you could probably offer a bath early enough in the day so they had several hours to dry off before dark. Dirty feathers aren't as effective insulation as clean feathers. Birds generally know if they feel like a bath, so I wouldn't force the issue.


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for the responses they are most appreciated.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 23, 2008)

So long as the bird is able to get to a draft free area to dry off.
The bath water helps with the humidity of the eggs. Very important for hatching.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

The birds will tell you! Sometimes at 40 degrees here in San Diego my pigeons don't want to take a bath. And sometimes even when cold and raining, they do.

At -20 is your water ice cold? They probably will not appreciate it.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

On windy days, I don't bother putting out bath water, since the birds won't use it.


----------



## Krissy (Jan 12, 2009)

My birds LOVE a bath on hot Ausssie days.....normally in the late afternoon...

If I'm hosing summer or winter they will come under the hose for a sprinkle...

And on a stinking hot day here when it's about 35 degrees they will sit on our hot tin roof or bricks with their wings out.


----------



## j_birds (Sep 8, 2008)

ThePigeonKid said:


> I was wondering if I should give my pigeons some bath water in the winter weather when it has the potential to drop to -20 degrees Fahrenheit?
> 
> I am wondering because one of my pigeons has laid eggs and I know that in the summer I would give them water to bathe in, to make the eggs hatch easier.
> 
> I hope this isn't a silly question.


There is no such thing as a silly question. If you don't know ask. Pigeons do need a certain amount of water to moisten their eggs. Just like in a incubator you have to watch the humidity. But you need to find a time that its not extremely cold to put bath water out for them.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ThePigeonKid said:


> I was wondering if I should give my pigeons some bath water in the winter weather when it has the potential to drop to -20 degrees Fahrenheit?
> 
> I am wondering because one of my pigeons has laid eggs and I know that in the summer I would give them water to bathe in, to make the eggs hatch easier.
> 
> I hope this isn't a silly question.


you can always spritz the eggs with some clean water, but hatching in the middle of winter is risky if you do not have to....if you are not racing, it's best to wait till spring to let them raise some. you can replace the eggs with no problems...use wooden ones called dummy eggs.


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your responses!

Also, I do have dummy eggs but I don't want to throw out the real ones considering that many of the pigeons in my loft hatched in the winter and lived. 

P.S. I'll post some pics of the squabs if they survive.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Looking forward to the baby pictures!


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

If they hatch it should be in about 13-14 days.


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

I gave the pigeons bath water today, as it has warmed to 48 degrees (F), and it is sunny.  

I had four eggs but the one mom rolled her two eggs into the middle of the floor and let them freeze, so I had to throw them out. 

But I still have two eggs left...


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Yep, we also took advantage of the (rare) sunny day to put out the bath. 

Sorry the two eggs got chilled. Hope the others hatch!


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

The squabs hatched today!  

Here is a pic:


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

ThePigeonKid said:


> The squabs hatched today!


Congratulations! They are precious babies!

Terry


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Congratulations on the new arrivals! They're precious!


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks. They were squeaking and opening their mouths, so cute.


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

ThePigeonKid said:


> If they hatch it should be in about 13-14 days.


Congratulations! We should have one in about a week!!

As for water & baths....

Our birds are closed into their loft with a brooder for a bit of added heat (so far, it's kept it above freezing!) We have big heated dog water bowls for the birds to bathe but decided it was just too cold for them. We had a "warm spell" (43*) this weekend and filled the bowls - the birds were having a pool party before we could even get the bowls plugged in! WHAT FUN TO WATCH! We've since left the bowls plugged in, in the loft, with the heat lamp on the perches and they seem to be quite capable of deciding when to bathe and when not to ... and where to go to dry out!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Heated dog water bowls - what an innovative idea!!! Sure beats lugging out a bucket of warm tap water to balance the icy water from the outside faucet.


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

One of the squabs died.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Oh! I am so sorry the baby died.  Hatching this time of year can be risky. Do you think it was exposure to the cold?


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't think that it was exposure to the cold. The temperature has actually been up in the mid 40's the last couple of days. It was the smaller one so I am thinking something else may have been wrong.?.


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear that the baby died. Is the other one ok?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ThePigeonKid said:


> One of the squabs died.


OH, sorry to hear this.


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

The other squab is ok.


----------

